
OS X Lion: Change Login Screen’s Dirty Linen (How-to) - jmartellaro
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/os_x_lion_change_login_screens_dirty_linen/
======
reemrevnivek
Interesting requirements:

    
    
        1. Must be a PNG
        2. Must be the same resolution as login screen
        3. Must be 72 ppi/dpi
    

What happens if one or more of these requirements is violated? No background
image? Revert to linen? Solid color?

